# James Mintram!



## The Wombat (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello ello, I was just having a snoop about at Kingcobrasanctuary.com and low and behold...... who has decided to have a chat, none other than Viperlover!! 

Handling King Cobras part 2 – hooks, gloves, and free handling

I am sharing this as I thought, along with most of us - that Mr Mintram had learnt the error of his ways, clearly he has not. 

All the best,

The Wombat


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

To be honest with you, that was November of 2010...the better part of 4 months ago. He's had a fair few bollockings from several people including myself and my partner and even Luke Yeomans himself I believe and he's learned a lot in the last 4 months.

He's not gotten any better with his attitude but 4 months ago was 4 months ago and not really an accurate representation of how he is right now. 

I will admit that I barely talk to him anymore after a few niggles that I let get to me so I gave up on him and pretty much just keep an eye on what he says but I felt I should point that out.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 30, 2011)

From what I can gather after reading certain posts on CaptiveBred he appears to have learnt absolutely zilch!.
What I don't understand is his complete disregard for good, solid advice - and the whole DWA thing.
The guy seems so obsessed with eventually keeping venomous snakes and gaining experience that he is overlooking the care of his current charges and running anyone into the ground who has a view that is differing to that of his own.

Strange guy.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Maybe you should just go and f**k him. You'll have to join the que though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Owzy said:


> Maybe you should just go and f**k him. You'll have to join the que though.


 
Double bag thou he may have a few paracites from him getting overly close to his snakes


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

The Wombat said:


> From what I can gather after reading certain posts on CaptiveBred he appears to have learnt absolutely zilch!.
> What I don't understand is his complete disregard for good, solid advice - and the whole DWA thing.
> The guy seems so obsessed with eventually keeping venomous snakes and gaining experience that he is overlooking the care of his current charges and running anyone into the ground who has a view that is differing to that of his own.
> 
> Strange guy.


Yes, he is a strange boy....but you can't say he isn't enthisiastic, even if it is misplaced. He's getting a lot better off the forums the issue is the way he says things. There is some deliberation over whether he may have some underlying medical/mental issues which may explain his erratic posting attitudes e.g. one minute listening then the next day posting about how he's going to be a herpetologist again etc.

To be honest what he needs is people to stop posting about him and giving him attention....and then to move away from the forums. Posts like yours won't help him in the long run IMO : victory:...and anyway, how come you posted on here and not on the other forum where he is? At least then we can all hear another side of his story....


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

sad :censor: i hate all the people on here worrying about what other people write and do. sort it out:whip:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

PESKY said:


> sad :censor: i hate all the people on here worrying about what other people write and do. sort it out:whip:


You don't know half the trouble that guy has caused to some of the best venomous keepers in the UK.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Why are people still so obsessed with a little boy with a personality dis-order? I almost wonder if they envy his notierity? Hes quickly becoming the best known "member" of the reptile community due to grown men stalking him! Sad


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Berber King said:


> Hes quickly becoming the best known "member"


The best known member for the worst possible reasons mind. But i do agree that the topic of him should be dropped.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

james viperlover mintram

YouTube - james viperlover mintram


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, but that's wrong, the voice is wrong,James hasn't reached puberty yet and he has no balls, only a corn and a milk.


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I ask what this guy has done? I must be out of touch. I only vaguely remember him sending me a pm almost a year ago wanting some advice about how to keep heloderma suspectums. What has he actually done? 

Again sorry to be in my own world but I really haven't had the time to keep up to date with issues here and I certainly wouldn't want a twop causing me grief.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

PESKY said:


> sad :censor: i hate all the people on here worrying about what other people write and do. sort it out:whip:





Berber King said:


> Why are people still so obsessed with a little boy with a personality dis-order? I almost wonder if they envy his notierity? Hes quickly becoming the best known "member" of the reptile community due to grown men stalking him! Sad


Agree with these two posts. A lot of supposedly 'grown, experienced men' making fun of, getting irritated by and stalking a 17 year old boy....it's pathetic.


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

timberwolf said:


> I'm sorry, but that's wrong, the voice is wrong,James hasn't reached puberty yet and he has no balls, only a corn and a milk.


A king and a VBB if I remember correctly :lol2:



snakekeeper said:


> Can I ask what this guy has done? I must be out of touch. I only vaguely remember him sending me a pm almost a year ago wanting some advice about how to keep heloderma suspectums. What has he actually done?
> 
> Again sorry to be in my own world but I really haven't had the time to keep up to date with issues here and I certainly wouldn't want a twop causing me grief.


He's 17, 18 in June snakekeeper....he's systematically gone through the forums giving (sometimes TERRIBLE) advice about animals he's never (and will never probably) keep, going on about being a herpetologist whilst managing to single handedly piss off everyone that could ever help him...check him out on Captive Bred forums, he's the village idiot, essentially....: victory:


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

And who are you Wombat? I must say a great entrance to the forum.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

At first I thought it was probibly just everyone else, he is very rude, arrogant, and his attitude has some issues

in one post I read of his, 
*it is his opinion, he is not sure, therefore it is fact! *

I am sorry but I would rather put my time and effort into some of the other newbies that join the forums.
the boy just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Kat91 said:


> .... pathetic.


I`m sure you are:biteme:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Let him get on with it.

Wombat - joined this forum just to spread your strange little fascination with the lad? He's probably loving all this attention.

adlock:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Jb1432 said:


> Let him get on with it.


You look as if you are an admirer of the tosser then.:gasp:



Jb1432 said:


> Wombat - joined this forum just to spread your strange little fascination with the lad? He's probably loving all this attention.


Naa the Wombat looks to me as someone who can see the wood from the trees.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

All this talk is great for his ego.. well done team.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

on a serious note hes got learning difficulties so is understandable what he is like. well done everybody. welcome to rfuk


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> You look as if you are an admirer of the tosser then.:gasp:
> QUOTE]
> 
> I dont care about him so much, he knows that some of the DWA keepers on here and other forums will bite everytime he baits them. Didn't he prove an "expert" wrong not so long ago? Something to with the difference between western and eastern gaboon vipers?


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Jb1432 said:


> ... Didn't he prove an "expert" wrong not so long ago? Something to with the difference between western and eastern gaboon vipers?


Look mate I have no idea what you are talking about but this James tosser has no right to to say Jack regards any animal he has no experience with. 
Because you or dipshit reads something some does not make it real or true.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know that people like to discuss this person but as he's a banned member, it's not really appropriate for us to have these threads which do contain quite a lot of insults and threats etc - and talking about him only increases his noteriety which is what he'd want anyway, so I'm going to close this.


----------

